# Our wii is broken



## moomoo (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought it in April last year and still have the receipt.  Would I be able to take it back to Game and get it changed?  I'm not sure if it would have a 1 year guarantee like other electrical goods tend to.


----------



## Callie (Feb 7, 2009)

I would imagine it would depend on why it isn't working.

Do you know what has broken? in what way isn't it working?


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2009)

Well, guess you better just top yerself now and have done with

Impossible to live without, aint it?


----------



## loud 1 (Feb 7, 2009)

go to the doctors


----------



## moomoo (Feb 7, 2009)

When you put a disc in nothing happens... That sort of broken.


----------



## Callie (Feb 7, 2009)

Are there any event eg the machine being chucked down the stairs  which may have lead to this occuring? (that you are aware of)


----------



## moomoo (Feb 7, 2009)

No.  It never gets moved from where it is.


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 7, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I bought it in April last year and still have the receipt.  Would I be able to take it back to Game and get it changed?  I'm not sure if it would have a 1 year guarantee like other electrical goods tend to.



probably, most electrics have a 1 year warranty.  just don't tell them that you busted it, just say it stopped working


----------



## Callie (Feb 7, 2009)

Can you phone the store and ask? 

does the machine appear to actually be switched on eg are power lights on?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 7, 2009)

Callie said:


> Can you phone the store and ask?
> 
> does the machine appear to actually be switched on eg are power lights on?



Yes.


----------



## Callie (Feb 7, 2009)

Have you tried switching it off and switching it on again?


----------



## madzone (Feb 7, 2009)

Check if it still has some warranty, if so, great, if not, it could have an 'accident'


----------



## ymu (Feb 7, 2009)

IIRC the length of the warranty isn't necessarily relevant. It's the length of time that you could reasonably have expected it to continue functioning for. For expensive electrical items, that's more than a year. It might be worth checking Which? or moneysavingexpert.com for some information.


----------



## ricbake (Feb 7, 2009)

Expert help - there is a phone number

http://www.nintendowiirepair.co.uk/


----------



## claphamboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Generally speaking it doesn’t matter if electrical goods carry a guarantee, as this does not affect the statutory consumer rights that the item must be fit for the purpose it was sold for.

It is normally considered that electrical goods should *function correctly for a minimum period of one year* and that a repair, replacement or refund should be offered should they not.

So, you should be OK.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 7, 2009)

I've fixed it. 

The wires had come out of the back of the tele. 


I don't want to talk about it any further if you don't mind....


----------



## Callie (Feb 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## claphamboy (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 7, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I've fixed it.
> 
> The wires had come out of the back of the tele.
> 
> ...



PMSL


----------



## Looby (Feb 7, 2009)

pmsl.  

Don't worry moomoo, you're not alone. I called IT down once because my mouse was broken. Turns out I'd knocked the cable out when I kicked my shoes off.


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 7, 2009)

ROFL 

Sorry


----------



## claphamboy (Feb 7, 2009)

Computer problem?

CS: "When you were behind the monitor, did you notice that there were two cables plugged into the back of it, not just one?"
C: "No."
CS: "Well, there are. I need you to look back there again and find the other cable."
C: ".......Okay, here it is."
CS: "Follow it for me, and tell me if it's plugged securely into the back of your computer."
"I can't reach."
CS: "Uh huh. Well, can you see if it is?"
C: "No."
CS: "Even if you maybe put your knee on something and lean way over?"
C: "Oh, it's not because I don't have the right angle - it's because it's dark."
CS: "Dark?"
C: "Yes - the office light is off, and the only light I have is coming in from the window."
CS: "Well, turn on the office light then."
C: "I can't."
CS: "No? Why not?"
C: "Because there's a power outage."
CS: "A power... A power outage? Ah, Okay, we've got it licked now. Do you still have the boxes and manuals and packing stuff your computer came in?"
C: "Well, yes, I keep them in the closet."
CS: "Good. Go get them, and unplug your system and pack it up just like it was when you got it. Then take it back to the store you bought it from."
C: "Really? Is it that bad?"
CS: "Yes, I'm afraid it is."
C: "Well, all right then, I suppose. What do I tell them?"
CS: "Tell them you're too stupid to own a computer."


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 7, 2009)

roflmao


----------



## pogofish (Feb 7, 2009)

moomoo said:


> The wires had come out of the back of the tele.
> 
> I don't want to talk about it any further if you don't mind....



Please don't!   

See the last seven lines of Claphamboy's post for why!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 7, 2009)

I should have just pretended it was broken and not said anything shouldn't I?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 7, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I've fixed it.
> 
> The wires had come out of the back of the tele.
> 
> ...



Oh sweet jesus.


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 7, 2009)

Probably. You should have claimed to have gotten it sorted at the shop


----------



## moomoo (Feb 7, 2009)

geminisnake said:


> Probably. You should have claimed to have gotten it sorted at the shop



I know. 

I will next time.


----------



## pogofish (Feb 7, 2009)

moomoo said:


> I should have just pretended it was broken and not said anything shouldn't I?



I've spent a substantial part of the last two days at work dealing with the fall-out from the barrage of shitty emails sent to all & sundry up the chain by some twat who could not use the equipment he *demanded* with no notice, spooked umpteen staff who were not concerned with it, removed panels & fucked-around with ancillary gear & failed to report his having problems to the very people who were there & until that point ready & willing to help him.  

So pretty much, no - if you are so far up yourself that you feel you somehow don't need to learn the basics, don't waste the rest of our time when you inevitably fuck-up!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 7, 2009)

That was a bit harsh pogofish!!!


----------



## geminisnake (Feb 7, 2009)

Ignore him, he just gets grumpy sometimes


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 7, 2009)

moomoo you're funny


----------



## pogofish (Feb 7, 2009)

geminisnake said:


> Ignore him, he just gets grumpy sometimes



Faced with shitpots like that, are you surprised that my sympathy levels might just run a little bit low.


----------



## Mungy (Feb 7, 2009)

I remember phoning up my local computer shop a few years ago telling him my system wouldn't start. he said check the fuse in the plug. i said okay but i've never had a fuse go in a computer ever and i have been using computers since 1982. it was the fuse. i ate humble pie. even now i find the serving of it on my plate is not diminished by any significant amount.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 7, 2009)

((((moomoo))))


----------



## ajk (Feb 7, 2009)

Thread of the year.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 7, 2009)

Quality doh!


----------

